

YC S12 Founder Blog - Help me write something people want - njoglekar
http://neiljoglekar.com/

======
dbecker
I'm sure you are a super smart and accomplished guy. But this opening makes it
sound like you don't have much to contribute.

What should you write about? Write about your insights and interesting
observations! If your readers need to tell you what your insights are, those
insights wouldn't be very insightful.

~~~
njoglekar
Thanks for the helpful feedback. I guess my goal was to source topics that I
should cover for sure. But I agree, the point of any blog is to share MY
insights and observations.

~~~
dbecker
Thanks for being open to that feedback. I was concerned it would come off more
critical than I meant it.

I would suggest you write a few posts about the topics you feel you have the
most to contribute. This will tell your readers what topics are in your
wheelhouse.

For example, if you are doing something very technically innovative that I
might want to integrate into my future projects, I'd want to read about it. If
this isn't an area you are doing something cool, I don't want to read about
the fact you are using Ruby.

I think the trick is to write about YOUR topic, and have that build into
related posts as it would in casual conversation.

Given the infrequency of comments on most blogs, it may be hard to
consistently add topics by responding to previous blog posts.

Heck... that's another potential topic: driving enough engagement to generate
that back-and-forth. If it's a problem you have some marketing insight into...
I desperately want to hear it.

The topics I think you "should cover for sure" are those where you have
something interesting to say.

~~~
njoglekar
I've learned never to take anything personally. Just the fact that you took
the time to give me feedback is really generous of you.

Definitely trying to experiment with different ways to generate engagement on
this blog. In fact I am comparing it to how our company blog functions as
well. That can be a post for a later date :).

Thanks and take care. Happy thanksgiving.

------
danso
Instead of supplying another blog of yet another startup's trials and
tribulations, compile the many that have been written so far and do a meta
analysis of them, perhaps faceting it by category of startup/type of
funding/etc. at the very least it will force your blog, hopefully, out of a
plain narrative structure. And you can even use this collected data to inform
your own decisions, and then write about that analytical process.

A Julie and Julia, about startups

~~~
njoglekar
Love this idea, perhaps we can chat and collaborate on it

------
redguava
I am really surprised this is getting voted up and is on the front page.

What is interesting about this? What am I missing?

~~~
njoglekar
Would love to hear ideas that would be of interest to you

